# Peerless XLS 8" (830491) mids for $70/pr shipped



## S3T (Sep 21, 2008)

*Peerless XLS 8" (830491) mids for $70/pr shipped /not mine/*

This guy has some Peerless XLS 8" mids BNIB, for CHEAP ($50/pr, $125 per 6):
mike.38 racing | eBay

/not mine, just a good find of large quantity of sought for drivers/


If everything is gone, check his ebay later - he relists the auction every day or two after it's ending...
Looks like he still has at least 7 pairs left.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Those went fast.


----------



## S3T (Sep 21, 2008)

Keep on refreshing, he may have more.


----------



## S3T (Sep 21, 2008)

Another 24 drivers are there, 6 already gone 
Damn, he refuses to ship 'em to me


----------



## KAP (Mar 18, 2007)

Am I reading that right, a case of 6 for 125 dollars?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

The pic is dated 2004....

MC Hammer- Can't Touch This (Real Vid) - YouTube


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

amitaF said:


> The pic is dated 2004....
> 
> MC Hammer- Can't Touch This (Real Vid) - YouTube


you might be surprised to find who left him his last feedback!!!! i was!


----------



## havieri23 (Jul 19, 2006)

never tried them..got a pair..or should i say set...lol..are these the unicorns?


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

not really unicorns. just a good driver that hasnt really been available for a few years. but now that that ebay dude sold a bunch to a forum member here there are a few sets floating around. lucky him to find the deal before any of us did so he could snatch them up for cheap. then triple his money minus shipping on them!! i will admit, i was one of the guys who jumped in. now that i found this thread, i realize, for what i paid for 4 drivers, i could have bought 12!!!! (had i found the auction) i just hope other people find this thread before they find his LOL. free enterprise i guess, but i bet at the end of the day, he didnt do himself any favors. he at least didnt make any friends. not in my book anyways. the packing that they come in from that ebay auction sucks bye-the-way!! stupid effin' peanuts with the magnets riding right on the bottom of the box. it was a speaker buyers worst nightmare opening that box. i got lucky and my 4 seem okay.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

oh well.....


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I agree...definitely didn't make a friend. I missed his first set by a few hours. Then he magically found another set, but this one would cost me more so I passed.

Than I found this thread and bought 6!

Thanks S3T!!!

Great score...





wheelieking71 said:


> not really unicorns. just a good driver that hasnt really been available for a few years. but now that that ebay dude sold a bunch to a forum member here there are a few sets floating around. lucky him to find the deal before any of us did so he could snatch them up for cheap. then triple his money minus shipping on them!! i will admit, i was one of the guys who jumped in. now that i found this thread, i realize, for what i paid for 4 drivers, i could have bought 12!!!! (had i found the auction) i just hope other people find this thread before they find his LOL. free enterprise i guess, but i bet at the end of the day, he didnt do himself any favors. he at least didnt make any friends. not in my book anyways. the packing that they come in from that ebay auction sucks bye-the-way!! stupid effin' peanuts with the magnets riding right on the bottom of the box. it was a speaker buyers worst nightmare opening that box. i got lucky and my 4 seem okay.


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

OK guys I am guilty of trying to make money. I have lost money on virtually everything I ever sold here and I saw an opportunity to make up for some of my losses. I really wasn't selling them for more than market value. Hell the ebay price per carton was about a third of what they originally sold for on Madisound if I recall correctly was ~ $65 each. And they always sold for a premium after they were no longer being manufactured. 

Making a few hundred turning over speakers seemed like a good idea at the time. 

How's this for reparation. I am short one pair since I got a damaged speaker. I know this is a little more than a single pair was selling on ebay. After shipping and PP fees I came up with $72 per pair. This assumes I can sell the 5th pair. What do I get out of the deal. One XLS-8 which I probably can't sell. 

Anyway the math is basically this assuming I can sell the fifth pair at $72 and UPS gives me $20 for the damages speaker (6/$120).

$300 = Ebay Cost ($145 + $155 for the two cartons of 6 each including shipping)
$80 = Shipping and PP fees
$20 = Expected recompense from UPS
$360 = Cost for 5 pairs of speakers
Divide by 5 = $72

I will either send a gift or partial refund to all who bought XLS-8 from me to get the cost to you $72/pair.

And I still have to sell the 5th pair. And I have no idea how I am going to do that since the market has been flooded now. Probably more $$ for me to eat. 

UPS is supposed to come by tomorrow to pick up the carton with the damaged speaker. Hopefully I will get at least $20 from them. 

Will this be satisfactory?

Sorry, 

Jim


----------



## cold21blooded (Apr 15, 2011)

Let me know who ever got a set if you wanna a pair go... Will these sound better than my 8" Dayton references


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

jimbno1 said:


> OK guys I am guilty of trying to make money. I have lost money on virtually everything I ever sold here and I saw an opportunity to make up for some of my losses. I really wasn't selling them for more than market value. Hell the ebay price per carton was about a third of what they originally sold for on Madisound if I recall correctly was ~ $65 each. And they always sold for a premium after they were no longer being manufactured.
> 
> Making a few hundred turning over speakers seemed like a good idea at the time.
> 
> ...


I for one, do not feel that the partial re-fund was necessary. The price was fair and I was happy to pay for what I initially got them for.

:inout:


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks I appreciate the sentiment.


----------



## havieri23 (Jul 19, 2006)

i think price was fair also.


----------



## 99xjproject (Jan 11, 2011)

I bought a pair from Jim and he may have doubled his money but I still paid far less for them then I have seen them go on here before. I believe the price was fair especially considering madisounds original price. I am just glad I found a pair and can't wait to get them installed. I feel Jim did nothing wrong making a little money and I would buy from him again anytime.

Justin


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

i also would not ask for a refund. but i did voice my opinion (maybe a little too strongly) that i was not impressed with the order of business on that deal. i am old school. i work hard for my money. at the expense of blood-sweat-and calouses on my hands. not at the expense of others not being in the right place at the right time. i guess thats why i am not a sales man, nor can i stand sales men. if i were in your shoes capitalizing on the opportunity to make a quick buck would never have crossed my mind. i would have done as S3T (the OP here) did and passed along the "find". and if i did want to try and make a buck i would have turned around and put them right back on ebay. not brought it here. diyma is getting quite large. but its still a small relatively tight-knit community. and i for one like to see people stick together and watch out for each other. rather than take advantage of a good opportunity at the expense of a potential friends pocket-book.

with all that said. thanks for the 8"s Jim. the shipping was quick, and i cant wait to use them. but, there are easier, definitely more gratifying ways to make money. flipping audio gear to a bunch of struggling cheap bastards isnt gonna get you very far LOL.

like i said, i want no money back! if Jim had just bought them all, and i knew how much he paid for them, would i have still bought my 2 pairs from him? yes. would i have snatched them all if i found the auction before him, with the intention of making a profit? nope, not my style. but thats just me.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Jimbo provided a service. He found some drivers that people wanted. Let the man make a few dollars for being the middle man. After paypal fees, his time to repackage them, dropping them off, etc...he couldn't have made a killing.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

hell id take a pair at that price, im confused as to has them lol


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a carton. I can't say the thought of selling each pair for $200+ didn't cross my mind. I believe Jim is hardly in the wrong, and his offerings of a partial refund is completely unnecessary.

I bought my case from the seller and was under the impression that it was the only case he had available. I considered myself to be in the right place at the right time, and if I were to offer the mids on here at their market value it would only be fair. There would be nothing for Jim to gain(except for iTrader) by selling the pairs on here at his cost, so why would he waste his time doing that.


Jim is a good guy. Like I said, I see nothing wrong with what went on.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

I bought a 6pack because I always wanted a pair to play with, so I have 2 pairs for sale. If the OP wants a pair, I might be willing to ship to him since he posted the deal.

It's posted in the FS section.


----------

